# Is 36x16 to small for a smoker



## Mike_W_47 (May 1, 2021)

I'm a mechanic and the place I work has 2 tanks from old propane units that have been sitting to the side for a while now, I was thinking they would make a decent smoker. I'm currently using a oklahoma joe so these tanks are almost the same size just a bit skinnier and tad longer. I'm gonna ask the main boss Monday if I can snag them to try and make a smoker. I have decent welding experience but I guess I'm asking do you think the size of the tanks are worth it or should I try to find bigger?


----------



## Hamdrew (May 1, 2021)

i'm pretty sure the cooker on this old Brinkmann I got a few months back is 36"x17.5", and that amount of space is plenty. It's quite a bit heavier/sturdier than the Char-Griller Smokin'  Champ I had, that I'm guessing was around the same size as your OK Joe.. and having this thicker steel is NICE! much easier to keep stable temps and a lot cheaper to use.

You may want rib racks or fashion hooks to hang chickens for bigger cooks of those respective natures, but those are cheap.











That's a couple lb butt chunk and a 12" cast iron for size reference, and here's an untrimmed rack of spares. Just use that firebox calculator for how you should cut/weld the other tank


----------



## Colin1230 (May 1, 2021)

Good on you for wanting to repurpose those tanks. Good luck on the build.


----------



## pineywoods (May 2, 2021)

Those should work for a smaller but still useable smoker. We've seen builds using smaller tanks. Be sure to start a thread on your build and take/post lots of pics. Good luck with it


----------



## civilsmoker (May 2, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/25-gal-perfect-patio-reverse-flow-smoker.159699/

Here you go, this is a really good example of what it can turn into!  I have a build planned for an very similar tank.


----------

